# Atlantis



## JoeMid (Oct 24, 2007)

Do they sell day passes to the resort?


----------



## Transit (Oct 24, 2007)

I would call Atlantis personaly and inquire about passes for the dates your thinking about going .There have been conflicting reports on this.


----------



## JoeMid (Oct 24, 2007)

Dear Atlantis Voyager,

An adventure awaits you, inspired by the ocean and myth of the lost continent.

Based on availability at the resort, we now sell day passes for $105 for adults and $75 for children (age 4 to 12).  This pass will give you full access to the attractions on the resort including the Aquaventure and the Dig.  These passes are only available at the resort in the Casino or the lower level of the Royal Towers and are not sold in advance.  

Atlantis.com is where the exploration begins.  There we have detailed accounts of the Lost City with photos and videos for you to enjoy. Our website offers vacation package options, nightly room rates, restaurant details, entertainment information and so much more. 

We look forward to helping you plan your Journey. 

Your guide to Atlantis, 
Max

Internet Services
Atlantis, Paradise Island Vacations

Reservations@atlantis.com 
Resort Reservations Toll free within the USA ~ 1-888-528-7155
Resort Reservations Direct Phone 1-954-809-2100
www.atlantis.com


----------



## JoeMid (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe I'll stay a night for $29 more





> Special Offer from *Atlantis, Paradise Island, Bahamas* *$129 -- Bahamas 'Atlantis' Resort, up to 50% OFF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeMid (Oct 24, 2007)

That's even less than I can find at Comfort Suites!


> *Welcome to the Comfort Suites Paradise Island, a hotel near Atlantis Paradise Island*
> 
> The Comfort Suites® Paradise Island is perfectly located within walking distance of the beautiful, white sandy *Paradise Island beaches*. The *Hurricane Hole Marina* and the 102-foot *Queens Staircase* are both close to this Paradise Island hotel. The Nassau International Airport is 30 minutes away.
> Located adjacent to the *Atlantis Paradise Island*, guests of Comfort Suites Paradise Island can enjoy full use of all their facilities, including swimming pools, private beach, magnificent waterscapes, Lazy River Ride, water slides, health spa, tennis, and Kids Camp. Guests also have full signing privileges at Atlantis' restaurants and lounges.
> ...


----------

